# Streaming Media Platforms



## VKALFIERI (Dec 15, 2016)

How many of you use streaming media? 

I'm slowly working on a large platform that allows for a single signon of sorts.

So, say you have Pandora, Netflix, etc, and are constantly swapping out apps to login when you fire them up, my service would allow you to log in to them via a single logon combination. It would then have your streaming apps in a tabbed format which you can switch between.

So it saves you that one step of having to login separately for all the apps. 

Could you see that as something you would use? Or am I wasting my time developing the idea?


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 21, 2016)

I use Netflix, HULU, CRUNCHYROLL, & occasionally Amazon streaming video. With amazon, I use only Incognito windows, as anything could be ordered, not just video. The rest use regular IE, as I like desktop shortcuts.


----------

